# Illegales Online-Radiosender



## Terror-Dirk (21 September 2008)

Moin moin,

Ich bin per Zufall auf einen Online-Radiosender gestoßen.
Ich habe den leisen verdacht,dass dieser nicht ganz sauber ist.



Meine Frage

Darf wirklich jeder ,der weiss wie ein Pc angeht, nen Online-Radiosender betreiben?
Viele wissen ja nichtmal was GEMA und GEZ bedeutet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Illegales Online-Radiosender*



Terror-Dirk schrieb:


> Darf wirklich jeder ,der weiss wie ein Pc angeht, nen Online-Radiosender betreiben?


gema.de/musiknutzer/senden/webradio/


----------

